# RE: Maggie 112 Addition



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Maggie 112 Addition*

Just picked this up yesterday from a local member here in NorCal. Pretty much a plug & play deal. 1.1 back, 2.5 front. More to follow after my wife chills out...:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-man! Wish I could help bolting that thing on. (and the test drive of course ) :cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Defenitely gonna be some fun times, what are those 3 words Rukee??? 


M
That
B


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cool you allready have cam, headers and 412 to the wheels that should be a big jump in HP. Congrats.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> what are those 3 words Rukee???


Mount that Biatch!! willy::cheers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I didnt know Christmas was in September. :confused 
Now all you need to do is put the goat in the garage and put some cold ones in the fridge and time to have some fun. Good luck.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heya PDQ what kind of hood are you going to look into?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Heya PDQ what kind of hood are you going to look into?


I plan to keep the skin 100% OEM. Terror under the hood, stock Ext. The sleeper deal, at least when she is not fired-up...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

This fits tightly under the stock hood?? Hmm did'nt know that one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> This fits tightly under the stock hood?? Hmm did'nt know that one.


It has plenty of room, all he has to do is trim the hood liner. You should get one and find out.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Just picked this up yesterday from a local member here in NorCal. Pretty much a plug & play deal. 1.1 back, 2.5 front. More to follow after my wife chills out...:willy:


Congrats!! 
arty:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Update for those that are interested:
Picked-up the Maggie 112 for $3,800 (polished unit) Pretty good deal IMO. 5K on the SC. There were some missing items and upgrades I needed that are listed below. So much for the "plug & play" theory...

MagnaVolt $277
Wiring Harness $38
New 112 Bolts $17
ECS Tensioner $279
Walbro 255 Fuel Pump $128
Crank Pin Kit $105
Gatorback Belt (to be ordered)
Drive Shaft Safety Loop $95
New Injectors (to be ordered)
Advanced Dyno Install and Tune $1,600
Larger front Pulleys *(Provided free of charge from 6QTS11OZ-Big Thank You)*
Yes - I am close to broke right about now, but worth every penny...:cool


----------

